# Shifa v.s Foundation University



## Nahin Sani (May 26, 2018)

Which college should i choose and why? Excluding location and travel expenses


----------



## sherkhan123123 (Oct 27, 2018)

Shifa


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Foundation is pretty strict discipline wise which is a deal breaker for someone like me.
They both have have modular system but you wanna be extra careful here. All universities modify their medical education curriculum so you need to figure out which one you like. 
The faculty matters a lot but system of education is way more important imo. I'd recommend you call and ask them to send over a module guide.


----------



## Nahin Sani (May 26, 2018)

sherkhan123123 said:


> Shifa


Why?


----------



## Nahin Sani (May 26, 2018)

Sardmank said:


> Foundation is pretty strict discipline wise which is a deal breaker for someone like me.
> They both have have modular system but you wanna be extra careful here. All universities modify their medical education curriculum so you need to figure out which one you like.
> The faculty matters a lot but system of education is way more important imo. I'd recommend you call and ask them to send over a module guide.


Modifying in what sense? Whether their exams are integrated or not, use of PBLs, etc.? Because from what info i got, both Foundation and Shifa have this system with PBLs


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

It's the syllabus mostly. Like in my 1st yr at ucmd, we followed AKUs modular system (exams after every module) but they went and changed it up in 2nd yr to Riphahs block-modular system (3 or 4 modules combined into a block assessment). 
I personally loved the 1st yr because of a very clinical based approach to the syllabus. We were taught what to do in an emergency, how to treat a patient in shock, do CPR, stuff like that. It was exciting to be honest and I felt like a doctor. I still remember a lot from 1st year. 
2nd yr was dull af, not a lot of practical approach 
To summarize, the block-modular approach is closer to traditional system than it is to full fledged modular system). At least the 1st two years of it.


----------



## shifa.medschool (Jan 11, 2019)

Please Note Regarding Accommodation
Why not to choose College Accommodation Especially Boys
1.Shifa College of Medicine hostel is very expensive around 4 lac 60 thousand Rs per year for boys hostel.
2.Additional Laundry charges, AC/HEATER CHARGES are not included in this.They will be Seperately Charged.
3.Food(Khana) is served only at night & that too is substandard.
In Morning only bread egg / paratha is served. 
4.No Other Amenities are provided.
5,The Hostel Staff of both girls & boys hostel of college is very rude & would not facilitate you.
6.Strict Curfew Rules especially at night.
7.The Hostel Administration has tenancy
to change its policies whenever they like to .
So Better look for some other nearby hostels or a portion in i8 area along with your fellows which will cost you 3 times more cheap than this college hostel.
Nearby Hostels
are 
Youth Inn Hostel i8/4
Satellite Hostel
& Other Hostels Search on Google Hostels in i8,


----------

